# Pictures in signature?



## fishfreaks

How do i add a picture to my signature?


----------



## Guest

If u have a picture you want to use, Save to your computer as a jpg.
then go to www.photobucket.com and upload it, the take the last code it gives you under the picture ( the one) and copy and paste that into you sig

hope that helps..

<333


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Riet, also Try drag and drop I can do that to atttach to my post... dunno if it works on signature.
He he, how's mine? Has anyone tried clicking on it?


----------



## Guest

i did!! thats really cool!!


----------



## Osiris

lovein it, i like thigns that move


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

What moves?


----------



## Osiris

my sig duh


----------



## Osiris

lol
;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ha ha... so, how about mine? Did your friends like that?


----------



## Osiris

no comments yet but that is cool, they use a blackbackground on our local forum, and his saber looks so damn bright lol, cichlidforum actually removed it sayin it was over 10kb and bad for dialup peeps


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol ok... then it's even more special! I love Yoda's inversion ha ha...


----------



## Pareeeee

lol, yup it's cute 

lol, i like "how think you dumb i am"


----------



## fishfreaks

hows mine? its our beagle Tubby :-D


----------



## Lydia

how do you change a file to jpg format? i want to put one in my avatar and in my sig but i dont know how to...shaggy said he owuld change some for me but i guess he doesnt have time....so how do i change it? does anyone know?


----------



## shev

nice sig fishfreaks, but I like the avatar, lol.

lydia, put the image in paint, or something else and click save as. the save as type window thing-a-ma-bobber will open with a list of options.


----------



## shev

then go to properties on the image and find the url.


----------



## Lydia

oh ok i get it!!!! thanks shev!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool dude!
Better open an IT section ha ha jk


----------



## Lydia

lol maxpayne


----------



## fish_doc

Is that your photo baby_baby? JK


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol where di you find that? ha ha...
See my sig?


----------



## fishfreaks

nah ive seen maxpayne before hes the gun kid  haha just kidding maxpayne


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

[email protected] Do the water change, I must!


----------



## fishfreaks

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Do the water change, I must!


Yep, you better!! haha


----------



## fish_doc

I think we all better.


----------



## fishfreaks

fish_doc said:


> I think we all better.


haha ok well in that case mine have to wait til the weekend ive gotta watch my terror cousin the next 2 days haha but i still love him


----------



## fish_doc

They have almost gone to water restrictions here because of the dry weather. We are 7 inches below the average for the year. Some of the smaller citys nearby already have restrictions in place. I do the water changes as soon as they are needed. Cause I may have to string it out a bit before the next one.


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> They have almost gone to water restrictions here because of the dry weather. We are 7 inches below the average for the year. Some of the smaller citys nearby already have restrictions in place. I do the water changes as soon as they are needed. Cause I may have to string it out a bit before the next one.


there are a few places in canada flooding you can some of that water I think.
I put pics into my signature


----------



## fish_doc

Just have them send it on down. I can help dig a ditch to divert the water, I have a spoon so when do I start digging? lol


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> Just have them send it on down. I can help dig a ditch to divert the water, I have a spoon so when do I start digging? lol


I don't know you might want a bigger tool maybe a fork or serving spoon and then you owuld have to go up to alberta or manitoba.
so you better start now and maybe before you die you can see water.
most of manitoba didn't even get there crops in it was to wet.


----------



## Lydia

theres a flood watch here and the forcast is more rain


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

He he... get new signature, I do.... it looks silly at first. Working on it 
Oh better stay shut... many graphi GURU are here and there ...


----------



## Ghetto

Baby_Baby said:


> oy. I'm so confused! I want to get a pic in my signature, but i'm stupid and don't understand what you guys are saying. i think i brained my damage


first host the pic on a sight like imageshack, and or photobucket then just use the tags at the botttom.


----------



## Ghetto

Baby_Baby said:


> kay. Got a sig pic and a nice cool avatar. thanks for your help ghetto. ya, what can i say, i'm a comic book geek =)


No problem ..Hey I found this pic a while a go figured you might like it.


----------



## Ghetto

of course you can.


----------



## Ghetto

here is something I made.


----------



## Ghetto

Yeah you could use it. I made it in photoshop.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ghetto, better tell Shaggy to open an IT section to which you're mod 
lol


----------



## Ghetto

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Ghetto, better tell Shaggy to open an IT section to which you're mod
> lol


hahaha thnx but that's to overwhelming..and I'm still a noob at it I'll just make them upon request. then I could just pm the person with it.


----------



## fishfreaks

whats with the oy oy baby baby??


----------



## fishfreaks

oh haha i was just wondering bouncing souls does a song with the "oi oi oi" <--thats my beer drinking song haha :-D


----------



## Lydia

hey ghetto can you make me a signature thing kinda like baby_babys? except i want mine to be more nature/fish/animal themed....if you like doing those that is


----------



## Lydia

lol....thats just not quite my style, lol


----------



## Lydia

whoa thats cool lookin!


----------



## fishfreaks

wow lydia thats really nice lookin! good job ghetto (he did do it for you right?)


----------



## Lydia

yes ghetto did it....


thanks ghetto!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ahh Ghetto... are you good in animation? I know I am not so I am looking for someone to learn


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ya... but I just can't handle the timeline stuff and the animation scripts. Maybe some may come to help


----------



## Ghetto

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Ahh Ghetto... are you good in animation? I know I am not so I am looking for someone to learn



Not really..... are you using imageready?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Adobe LiveMotion, I can't add effects with Adobe ImageReady. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Ghetto

Well here is a sig I'm making for you. I'm not done yet you have any ideas?...I know it's a little to big I'll work on that.


----------



## fishfreaks

yup, it sure does


----------



## Guest

ghetto, do u think u could make me a sig?


----------



## shev

ghetto should start charging people. he'd be a millionaire.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> ghetto should start charging people. he'd be a millionaire.


lol
Well thanks very much Ghetto, I like it!  But the font is "Jedi" or "Star Wars" is better. Anyway I really like it, copy it now?  How about Luke Skywalker and "May the fish be with you"


----------



## Ghetto

HEre this one is better. Hey scuba kid check your pm.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool thanks! I'll enable it on my birthday 
Thanks alot Ghetto 
May the fish be with you...


----------



## fishfreaks

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Cool thanks! I'll enable it on my birthday
> Thanks alot Ghetto


when is your birthday??


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Tomorrow, Jul 7th 
Thanks mlefev, I consider that song as a birthdat present


----------



## guppyart

yep happy birthday max.
I can't wait mine is on july 12 then I go for my drivers licence


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Thanks alot you guys 

Hey what do you think about this new animation I make? I don't plan to use it as the signature of mine cause the size can be big so it may bother other members or waste forum's bandwidth...








I will use your Yoda sig soon but I'm thinking about resizing it...


----------



## Ghetto

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Thanks alot you guys
> 
> Hey what do you think about this new animation I make? I don't plan to use it as the signature of mine cause the size can be big so it may bother other members or waste forum's bandwidth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will use your Yoda sig soon but I'm thinking about resizing it...



haha that looks awsome..If you want I could resize the movie for you.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ya thanks... dun want to drive everybody mad with a big, signature. How do you compress your animations?


----------



## fishfreaks

happy birthday max!


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday Max!


----------



## Guest

max, what did u use to make your animations?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Thanks guys you're all so sweet... Just been back from a restaurant Hmmmm....
Scuba Kid, I use Adobe LiveMotion. Hmmm... guess I'll lear and with Ghetto, we can open a graphic-on-demand service here he he... Ah! The bettas catch my attention!


----------



## Lydia

guppyart said:


> yep happy birthday max.
> I can't wait mine is on july 12 then I go for my drivers licence


lucky you....i have 10 months until i can get my license....what kind of an automobile are you going to get or do you already have one?


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> lucky you....i have 10 months until i can get my license....what kind of an automobile are you going to get or do you already have one?


no I don't have a car but my parents have a car a van and a truck so I a bunch of things to drive.


----------



## Lydia

guppyart said:


> no I don't have a car but my parents have a car a van and a truck so I a bunch of things to drive.


oh cool....my dad only has a motorcycle so he drives my truck whenever its raining, but i dont mind because i cant drive it anyways, lol

what kind of truck do they have? if you dont mind me asking....im just curious


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> oh cool....my dad only has a motorcycle so he drives my truck whenever its raining, but i dont mind because i cant drive it anyways, lol
> 
> what kind of truck do they have? if you dont mind me asking....im just curious


its an s-15 gmc and its old and a rust bucket but its stick/standard I love it.
and the car is a 2000 suzuki esteem its also standard.


----------



## Lydia

guppyart said:


> its an s-15 gmc and its old and a rust bucket but its stick/standard I love it.
> and the car is a 2000 suzuki esteem its also standard.


cool....i have a standard too


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> cool....i have a standard too


standard is so fun to drive.


----------



## Lydia

guppyart said:


> standard is so fun to drive.



i agree....i much prefer standards to automatics


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> i agree....i much prefer standards to automatics


except you will want an automatic for drivers test. They are super picky about your shifts.


----------



## fish_doc

*H-A-P-P-Y B-I-R-T-H-D-A-Y*
and remember I will always be older than you.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol thanks fish_doc. Never mind, just know that you're not the oldest one in this world.


----------



## Lydia

guppyart said:


> except you will want an automatic for drivers test. They are super picky about your shifts.



yeah thats true


----------



## Ghetto

New Sigs I made for Scuba Kid. What you guys think?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Very cool, dude!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ghetto, do you know how to draw a motion path for our objects in Adobe LiveMotion? I got stuck with that... thanks


----------



## Guest

thanks ghetto!


----------



## fish_doc

Scuba kid - What are those of us that are not so average with real average fish suppose to do?  JK


----------



## Ghetto

Here you go max sorry I took so long.


----------



## Guest

lol @fish_doc

you can join anyways


----------

